# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Sinusitis

## jommeke

Zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met behandeling van sinusitis met planten , alsook met acupunctuur ?
Alle ervaringen goede of slechte zijn welkom .
Alvast bedankt 

Jommeke

----------

